# Problem: D90 and external flash



## RTamer (Feb 5, 2010)

hello,

i just bought a new nikon d90 and a daf42 power zoom flash.  everything works fine as long as the flash is on, but in good light situations i want to turn the flash off (of course) without having to remove it all of the time.

then it happens, the camera won't shoot anymore unless i completely remove the flash.  i can't even access the menus.  annoying to say the least.  it doesn't say anything in the manuals and google has even less.

can anyone help me?

thank you
robert


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 5, 2010)

should have bought a canon






























loljk


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 5, 2010)

I doubt it's the Camera, rather a the flash that there's next to no information about. I got a couple hits for a Pentax and Canon.

I'd make sure that flash is compatible with the camera before continuing it's use.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 5, 2010)

@photoxopher

Here is a link to the compatibilty.  I know it's in german... bare with it, i'm in germany.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd send it back, there's no way I'd trust an eBay auction for compatibility with essentially a no name flash. If it had a known name (Nikon, Vivitar, Nissin, Cactus, Metz, etc) then you could at least look up the product and find out more - but here, you took a chance on a cheap flash and lost.

I'd get that thing off the camera before you end up frying it.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 5, 2010)

ok, thank you


----------



## Garbz (Feb 5, 2010)

As a matter of interest does the D90 have a custom function button? I know on the D200+ you can set this button to inhibit the flash when mounted on the camera. Very useful if you spend most of the time flashing and then want to take a flash free shot, Just hold down the button and click away.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 6, 2010)

@PhotoXopher - actually, the name of the company  Dörr  is about as well  known here in Germany as the others.  Metz, for example, is also a  German.  Dörr is mainly photo accessories - Homepage is here -  and although the flash is not as expensive as a SB-900, for example, the  charge time of 5 seconds is still faster than the SB-800.  Don't get me  wrong, I know this is not the quality of a 900.  I'm not a profi, and  far from it, so I didn't want to invest 400 euro until I was sure that I  would need it, but at the very worst I can use it as a slave.  The  slave function works beautifully (tested it last night).

@Garbz - I did find the menu control for the internal flash and set that  to manual even though I don't shoot in automatic mode.  The function  switch is set to turn the internal flash on and off.

The problem still remains, that when I mount the external flash on the  camera and turned off, I can't take photos.  Turn the flash on, and  everything works fine.  I can't find anything in the menu for the  external flash.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 6, 2010)

Since you found their home page, contact them.

Good luck.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 6, 2010)

@PhotoXopher - I just got off the phone with them.  On Monday they'll be sending me a new one.  It has something to do with the software version, and according to Dörr I probably got one that wasn't updated.  According to the serial number, it was definitely before the update was published.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 6, 2010)

That's great news! Glad you got it worked out and they backed up their product.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, Dörr is standing behind their product.  They sent me a new one with an updated software, but the symptom was still the same, and after a long conversation on the phone they not only agreed to let me return both of the flashes, but when the problem is solved I'll get one at 50% off.

In the meanwhile, my wife, not wanting to hear me rant and rave, told me to just get what I need, so I ordered a SB-600 (should be here tomorrow and should work with no problems), and the photo company where I ordered the first one is gonna send me a Metz 48 AF-1 to try.  It'll be here on Friday!

Of course I won't be taking the Dörr again, even at the discount, but it's nice to know that the companies here are willing to work with the customers.  Maybe I'll just save the Metz for a remote flash.

Anyway, that's the update on the flash business, and thank the Lord I have the wife that I do!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update, sounds like they are more reputable (at least willing to stand behind their product) than I originally thought.

The SB-600 is very nice, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## iskoos (Feb 11, 2010)

I always pay a bit more and get an OE stuff rather than an aftermarket one. Some aftermarkets might be very good quality but compatibility issues can always show up.
You were lucky with this one; Dorr is treating you well


----------



## RTamer (Feb 11, 2010)

iskoos said:


> I always pay a bit more and get an OE stuff rather than an aftermarket one. Some aftermarkets might be very good quality but compatibility issues can always show up.
> You were lucky with this one; Dorr is treating you well



Well, today the SB-600 arrived!  What a pleasure it was to unpack it, install the batteries, mount it, and have it work without any problems!  Everyone likes to save a few bucks to be able to get something else, but I have to admit that you all were right on this one.

I still haven't gotten the Metz flash yet... maybe tomorrow, but I'll just save it, like I said earlier, for a remote flash.

I still have to thank the company Dörr for being so customer friendly and taking the other ones back without a problem.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 11, 2010)

I got my Nissin di866 Pro today, so far so good! For $249 shipped I'm pumped.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 11, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> I got my Nissin di866 Pro today, so far so good! For $249 shipped I'm pumped.



Well, with 60 meters of light and 3,5 seconds charging time, I would say so.  I just got finished reading the test sheets.


----------

